# Heike-ryu Jiujitsu Seminar in Dallas 2/16



## Will Schutt (Jan 24, 2003)

Vince Tamura (9th dan Jiu Jitsu, 8th Judo, Competitor 1956 World Games (Judo), Judge at the 1960 Olympics, 3 time national judo champ plus 14 years undefeated masters Judo Champ, will be covering techniques from his family system of Heike Ryu Jiu Jitsu.

Sunday Feb 16th from 2pm-5pm at 
Nick Chamberlan's Karate Studio (Formerly the Tamura Judo Institute) 
2739 Bachman lake Drive
Dallas, TX 75220

$30 per participant or $5 to spectate. Contact Nick Chamberlan at 214-366-1133 for details.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

Can someone post a review?


----------



## Will Schutt (Apr 5, 2003)

Try http://www.dallaskenpo.com


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

Ah, thanks!


----------

